# Ive gotta vent



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

-8 or so weeks ago my heart stopped again, paddles jump started it again..so Ihave been dead twice in 5 months

-3 weeks later some punk pulled a gun on me at a convenience store Nothing to lose he got his ass chewed and more by me and the cops took his gun away. Once they arrived a 1/3 hour later, they went to the wromg store!

-1 week after that we committed our son for alcohol abuse, he is recovering alcholic now....but just barely, its still weighs heavy

- My good friend ED on PT loses his son....all I can do is pray for him because I so many other issues I can't even get time to send a card.

- Last Friday my surrogate Dad that raised me from age 8, taught me trap, hunt and farm, till now, currently lays in a hospice bed trying to go to heaven due to cancer any minute or hour now.

- Saturday my "Dad" gets out of bed dilutional falls and breaks his upper arm, so now he is dying with a broken arm.

-Monday on the way to the farm a 39 inch 75 foot boxelder tree falls across the road in front of me Cops arrive I am so pissed I tell the cop to direct traffic as I pull it off the road. It snaps in half goes flying and the log chain and 1 ton hits him in the chest. He falls, I rush over, I get ready to start CPR and he comes around on his own. Knocked the wind out of him Phew...I finished the log removal he stopped traffic. Thank goodness for bullet proff vest, it would of killed anyone else.

- Today my wife tells me her sister who is mentally handicapped and lives in a home for such, was slapped by one of the employees

----The good news is I am so numb and tired I don't even know if its real. Happy 1000 post Larry......heading to the farm to see if I can help with my Dad


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Way to much action for an Iowan in one week......take care Larry!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's a lot of stuff Larry. Be sure to take care of Larry first, you'll then be able to help the others. 
I'm sorry to hear about all this. Call if you need to vent.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No doubt, that's a lot of weight for one man to carry around. Good thing you're such a tough ol' bird, because your wisdom is needed more than ever.

Much of it is already in the rear-view mirror; the remainder will need you to remain strong.

We are with you in spirit, Larry.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

sorry to hear it. I'll say some prayers for you.

just remember ,whatever don't kill ya, makes you wish it did.

oh wait,that's wrong.... whatever don't kill you makes you stronger. :smiley-confused005:


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Glen said it, its behind me, well most of it. As I stated I just need to vent.

To all of you that sent me emails, text and posted...I thank you very very much.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Think happy thoughts Larry , you have all the wonde4ful guys on this forum that care for you, you have a family that loves you and before you know it the snow will be flying again and you will be setting out after some fur..keep your chin and remember we are there for you .

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Cam.... trust me the season cannot come quick enough. Thank you!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Hang in there Larry

And congratulations on hitting 1000


----------



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

There's times in life where a guy just has to think things happen for a reason .. to maintain sanity, if nothing else.

While I battle my own health condition I try to focus on what I'm thankful for. My absolutely amazing wife, my kids, my little buddy, the robin, returning after a long long winter. It's the little things...

Hope things smooth out for you soon Larry.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hope you are doing better akiceman.....


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Hope you are doing better akiceman.....


X2!!


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Geez....and here I am complaining about my pain and mobility. My hat's off to you Sir.


----------



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

Larry said:


> X2!!


Thanks gentlemen.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Today my surrogate Dad that raised me from age 6 or 7 was accepted in heaven. As I stated he was man that taught me trap, hunt, shoot and farm. His wife my surrogate mother, said only he could leave this world unlike most, with a broken arm, just as he played football with a broken ankle when they dated.

In memory I want all to know this was the finest man I have ever known. From what I have read was even more of a man the Theodore Roosevelt.

Lloyd worked hard farming till he was 75, went to church every Sunday, raised a family that today adds to his legacy by 22. Never had been drunk in his life and the only people he ever hurt was in sports. Lloyd was a true athlete and was all state high school football 4 years in a row and twice Iowa Heavy weight Golden Gloves Boxer,  Iowa. All while he and his brother's worked the family farm. Not in today's standard of working a farm either. But in days when pitch forks and scoop shovels wore into your hands most days, and cutting hay and oats often meant the use of a scythe.

He was offered 6 Scholarships for college sports from Ohio State, Michigan and Iowa to name a few. But he realized early on he was not the smartest man and schooling was hard for him. What he lacked in what we call test taking ability; he trumped ten fold with wisdom and common sense. This wisdom came from a huge heart that was backed it up with great physical strength.

Indeed, Lloyd possessed the strength of Hercules and it was always tested by men. At the grain elevator I once saw him do a tug of war with three, 220 pound men. He pulled all three off the loading dock, with one arm on a post and the other on grasping the rope. His quickness was almost as great as his strength. One fall day we were weening calves, after a trap-line check. I was 12, and a possessive cow heard the calves balling, knocked the gate over, and decided to take me. I was running just as fast as I could. Lloyd jumped of the Farmal H, as he was getting ready to move manure. During his jump he grabbed a crescent wrench out of the tool box under the seat. He ran so fast he passed me in a micro second as I ran away from the bellowing cow. I turned just to see him smack her right between the eyes and see her fall. I immediately headed to the barn loft to relieve myself.

If it had it not of been for him raising me, its doubtful I would be the man I am. I would of never became tough as nails or succeed in getting four college degrees. You see I have way too many bad genetics from my real fathers side. I have been at war with these ever since I was able to walk and they are at times very hard to control. But now I can say I beat most of the bad urges and succeeded in almost every thing I set out to do because Lloyd set my standards by example as a child and a teen. Simple was his thing he always professed, just never give up and do nothing more than work hard, the lord will do the rest. Words all of us could abide by these days.

Now I owe him, only recently he learned I had published articles in small Outdoors Magazines. Yes they were about trapping a trade I had greatly improved upon since my early days of setting muskrat traps with Lloyd in the creek. I found he cherished my articles and had read each one with vigor and intent, often asking how I had learned so much from him.

Today as I watched his body leave the farm house where he had passed some hours ago. I find his wish was for me to get an article published in Fur Fish and Game a magazine but he had never been able to ask. You see he was a big fan of that magazine of late. He kept each month filed in a box by his chair for easy retrieval. So with that I had better start on an article with hopes its grand enough for acceptance.

Ill never know if he ever reads it, should I get it published, because I am destined for hell. But I am sure somewhere on a shelf just beyond the gates their will be a news rack and he will smile down with memories.

Lloyd Jordan, Iowa...1935-2017


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I am sorry for your loss larry.

be the man he taught you to be and you will see him again.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

He lives in you, Larry.

You have a friend in Michigan who is ready, willing, and able to help with that tribute.

PM sent.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Destined for hell ?? If thats where you are headed it doesnt leave much hope for the rest of us .. sorry for your loss , but like kiyote says , follow his example and you will meet again .


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Not whining but it never ends. Last night I received a call at 6:20 my daughter was having issues with ther van. She stated she was 30 miles north near a small town. I had told her to take care and not go far as her left CV shaft boot was gone and it would not be long before dirt or other stuff caused a failure. I said drive it but not far, Well she did not listen and based on what when had told me I am sure that was the issue. I was a little upset and I began venting loudly about why my daughter would use so little of her brain and just take off, especuillay in the driving rain and cold weather we had. I must of vented way to much and it was upsetting my wife. she asked me to stop and as I turned I could see a change in skin color and stress was great in my wife's eyes.

My wife's heart started her rapid beat with her third episode of Tachycardia's, beginning. I was looking for away to get turned around and head for medical attention. I needed help also so we stopped and grabbed my daughter as she could monitor my wife as I drove fast. Shortly after getting my wife her skin turned ice cold and I could feel no pulse. She passed out briefly 10-20 seconds and came around. I dialed 911 on the cell phone and told them I would be at the next towns fire department some 7 miles away. I grew up in this area I knew where it was. The 911 operater stated the EMT would meet me there. The old suburban grunted as the speedometer locked on to 98 MPH. ~3-4 minutes past with a short drive though towm and I was in front of the fire station. I beat the EMTs

I quickly grabbed my hooded jacket covered my wife and turned the heater on high. I ran to her door leaned the seat back as far as it could go in case I had to start CPR. 2 minutes later a EMT arrived. I turned it over what I had which including a whopping 206 beats per minute pulse. He started BP and it was low. 90/71. At last more EMT volunteers arrived and they provided 4 baby aspirins then the fire department doors opened. I yelled at them to get some O2 so we can settle down her breathing as she began gasping for air. They complied without any hesitation.

I asked some 5-6 minutes later how before we transport to the ER? They said an Ambulance was on the way from another town with an ETA of 6 minutes. I told them if that ambulance is not here in 10 minutes two of you are sitting in the back seat of the suburban and I am driving her, the Ambulance can meat us down the highway if they can catch up.

Seven minutes post my angry direction the ambulance arrived. They pulled out a hose fire truck and I pulled the suburban in to the Fire Station Garage. No need for my wife to be put on a gurney in 45mph winds and hard driving rain. She has enough issues.

At last she was in the ambulance, but the senior EMT, the man we needed was not there. We hooked her up to the portable EKG. P/K waves were very close and you could see eradict b behavior of the k waves as they moved across the screen. Finally the man that could help showed up. An IV was placed into her left arm, saline solution started to flow. I saw the meds comming out and recongnizeng the name I told my wife your going to get a reboot, and your going to feel some chest pain and severe hot flash. She told me to shut up and just do it. On the count of three the IV was opened 100% and the heart stopping med went in. All eyes were on the EKG machine, that the lord it worked, That reboot dropped did her heart rate went from an average of 197 for over 20 minutes down to 90, BP was 117/95. Time to transport.

With her stable no sirens and no rough ambulance ride was required. It was a slow deliberate drive to to the ER. Linda became more stable each mile and began taking. Drs in the ER performed a comprehensive blood panel another EKG, BP and HR.......all were normal. I took my beautiful wife home and tucked her in at 11PM.

Enough stress for one day, just before bed I took the dog out in the rain to relive himself. Funny as each drop hit my face and caused my skin to tingle from the cold, all I could do was release a tear or two. I had no thoughts, just numb tears. Last time this occurred was when my mother passed away when I was 20.

I hugged my wife this morning, said I would get a hold of the Cardiologist for her , handed her the travel mug full of coffee and off she drove work this AM.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

C2C said:


> Destined for hell ?? If thats where you are headed it doesnt leave much hope for the rest of us .. sorry for your loss , but like kiyote says , follow his example and you will meet again .


I was a bad bad young man. The last days of Vietnam sealed my destiny. There is no forgiveness for what I did. Yes there is lots of hope for all of you, drinking, wild women, and even adultery is not in the same bracket of the bible compared to my actions.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Larry said:


> I was a bad bad young man. The last days of Vietnam sealed my destiny. There is no forgiveness for what I did. Yes there is lots of hope for all of you, drinking, wild women, and even adultery is not in the same bracket of the bible compared to my actions.


doesn't matter what you did . ask , and it WILL be forgiven. nothing is sealed till your last breath.

THAT, in a nutshell, is the gospel of JESUS CHRIST!

I am sorry for the pain you are going through. you are in my prayers.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

im not a religious person,but i am a spiritual person.

some ask whats the difference.

well i dont believe in organized religions or that a person needs to go to church to be close to their God.

for God is every where and in everything,and the all knowing.

the things you did in the past can and will be forgiven if you ask for them to be.

what you did back then,you did because you were put into a situation that no person should have to be in.

what really matters is how you lived your life after all that hell you were put through.

ask for forgiveness and you will be reunited with the ones you love.

and by the way,that was a very beautiful eulogy you wrote about your father(surrogate as you referred to him)


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Larry, I'm sorry to hear of your loss. Sounds like he was a great man by your writing! The world could use many more of those these days.

I'm like SGB in my beliefs as well, but believe that we are only thrown at us, what we can handle. Hang in there, I hope things take a turn for the better for you and your loved ones soon.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss Larry. I know that you have a lot going on, but take the time to grieve.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry for your loss Larry take time to grieve then make him proud I know you can write a great article for fish fur and game with all the knowledge that you have


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Larry, sorry for your loss thoughts and prayers for you and your family from a "Mile High". Glad to hear your wife is back on her feet.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Larry said:


> I was a bad bad young man. The last days of Vietnam sealed my destiny. There is no forgiveness for what I did. Yes there is lots of hope for all of you, drinking, wild women, and even adultery is not in the same bracket of the bible compared to my actions.


You need to at-ease all that noise. You did a job. You did a job your country may have asked you to do or you could have been voluntold. War isn't pretty. Death is a part of war. It's either the enemy or your buddies. That's it. There's no other way to look at it. I'm not the most religious person in the world, but here is some food for thought:

Romans 13:4 ~For he is God's servant for your good. But if you do wrong, be afraid, for he does not bear the sword in vain. For he is the servant of God, an avenger who carries out God's wrath on the wrongdoer.

Matthew 5:38-39 ~"You have heard that it was said, 'An eye for an eye and a tooth for a tooth.' But I say to you, Do not resist the one who is evil. But if anyone slaps you on the right cheek, turn to him the other also.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

And I am sorry for your loss Larry. My stepfather's name is Lloyd also, and he is the reason I am a good dad and husband.

Anyone can lay down in bed and become a father, but it takes someone special to be a dad.


----------



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

Larry,

Sometimes there are no words. I have none. This thread is very thought provoking.

I'm very sorry for your loss. Look to nature and find some peace.

Todd

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Larry
He definitely sounded like a great man.

I know what it's like to loose the man who taught you how to hunt, fish and trap. My dad passed away in September of 2013 but I lost him in September of 2009, that's when I took him dove hunting with me and he had absolutely no interest in it, due to the later stages of Alzheimer's. He was 81 then. It's kinda funny how life works...40 dove seasons have passed from the the first time he took me dove hunting to the last time I took him. Just before he passed I brought him a old Victor trap to see if it would spark a memory...he sat there for a few minutes and looked it over and said "that will work".


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

To all my friends across this great country and Canada also. Your words mean allot.

But life continues indeed. As I have had many hours to reflect and re-gain my smile, I see a great man lost but I also see a potential great man provided to us all. His latest legacy a great grand baby boy arrived just three weeks prior to his passing.

Again thank you all and God Bless...


----------

